

Brilliant Online Tools to Help You Build an Android and iOS App for Your Website - devstand
http://devstand.com/2012/02/10/mobile-app-website/
We live in a World powered by mobile devices and as a webmaster is vital to provide best user experience to your visitors. One of the first steps is to create a mobile application which can aggregate and promote your website content. These apps help you build a professional Android or iOS app in no time.
======
sigjuice
Why does every website need an app?

